# Cider press project - need advice on wood type and availability - Large diameter



## Joe67 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi All !

I give up and have chosen to put out a call for help here to all you experienced wood workers. I have only taken on a few small project so I am relatively inexperienced.
Anyway… I have a large old cider press of my grandfathers that I would like to rebuild the wood frame on. The two main rear posts, where the press part is, are 5" x 3.5" x 45" long. I do not know what kind of wood it is, other than old, heavy, painted and deteriorating.

Here is my problem. I have seen suggestions to use Hickory or white oak. But I cannot find anyone with anything available in that dimension. I have had one supplier tell me I would need to get two smaller pieces and glue them together, saying that would make them stronger anyway.

So am I missing something. Am I looking for the wrong type of wood? Do I really need to join two pieces to get to that size?

The iron frame of the press is 5" wide. So I would think I would need to stay with that size.

I am sure I could just use some pine posts, but I want to make this look nice and last for my son to use also.

Anything thoughts?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure where you are located but I would try and locate a sawmill or mill works. The saw mill would certainly have the size you are looking for but it would probably not be completely dried. The sawyer could give you some leads on dried material.
Lew


----------



## Joe67 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just had a local lumber yard give me some pricing ( northern Indiana)

3 1/2" x 5" x 45" long WHITE OAK $118.70 HICKORY $72.93

3" x 2 1/2" x 6" long WHITE OAK $57.20 HICKORY $38.61

3" x 2" x 38" long WHITE OAK $77.22 HICKORY $50

$57 for six inches? ! Jeez is this anywhere in the right ballpark?

I don't know if I can swing this pricing. Maybe I can use some other type of wood? I am assuming just for the purpose I am using it for, it needs to be strong hardwood.

Any Ideas?

.... Lew,

I do have an inquiry in with a local sawmill although they didn't seemed to enthused. Will see what they come up with.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

If you can get some locust, that's strong HARD wood. They make fence post out of it, here in south central Pennsylvania. Nice looking wood, too.

Maybe you could try a local trucking company. Heavier duty shipping pallets are sometimes made from oak. Might find something large enough there.


----------

